# my turtle franklin



## AshleighMarie (May 21, 2011)

My cute little buddy


----------



## woody101 (May 21, 2011)

aawwwwwwww cute! wish i still had mine


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 21, 2011)

franklin is such a pig but he awesome


----------



## AshleighMarie (May 21, 2011)

I love him, he is a fatty though haha


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 22, 2011)

Very cute looks cool


----------



## lizardloco (May 22, 2011)

Looks very cute!

Northern LNT?


----------



## TaraLeigh (May 22, 2011)

Hehe cute!
I also have a turtle named Franklin =]


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 22, 2011)

he is eastern long neck  they amazing hey taraleigh i love franklin


----------



## -Peter (May 22, 2011)

lizardloco said:


> Looks very cute!
> 
> Northern LNT?


 
The oval plastron definitely means its not an eastern longneck, looks like Macrochelodina rugosa.


----------



## lizardloco (May 22, 2011)

That's what I thought too.


----------



## AshleighMarie (May 22, 2011)

i'm not even sure haha..

are those turtles found in qld?


----------



## cement (May 22, 2011)

TaraLeigh said:


> Hehe cute!
> I also have a turtle named Franklin =]



haha so do I!


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 22, 2011)

that NLT look nothing like our little baby


----------



## -Peter (May 22, 2011)

xMattybx said:


> that NLT look nothing like our little baby


 
That is a hatchling, of course they look physically different.

They are found in FNQ across the north past the NT Beardielove. Check out the freshwater turtles forum.


----------



## cadwallader (May 22, 2011)

lol my turtle is franklin popular name for cute turtles


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 22, 2011)

-Peter said:


> That is a hatchling, of course they look physically different.
> 
> They are found in FNQ across the north past the NT Beardielove. Check out the freshwater turtles forum.


 
where had franklin since he was that big and he never looked anything like that.


----------



## AshleighMarie (May 22, 2011)

I looked up those turtles online..teenager ones haha..and they look so different


----------



## -Peter (May 23, 2011)

sigh!


----------



## Andie (May 23, 2011)

My turtle is Franklin too! But if anyone asks it's because of MASH not the kid's book... really...


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 23, 2011)

I saw 5 ELTs hatch from the same batch of eggs and they all looked different. As if such vague morphology of colours or anything will tell them apart. I can only say that Franklin is not an ELT.


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 23, 2011)

soon find out when he grows up


----------

